# Oregon where are you at~



## b.friend (Sep 10, 2008)

Wondering who all is in oregon~


----------



## yamadak13 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am close to Oregon.  What part are you in?  We get over to the Wallowa area a couple times a year since we have property there.  Beautiful area, especially the lake.


----------



## canonDIGI (Nov 14, 2008)

Im in Portland, OR. We should organize a meet. Maybe somewhere over Columbia Gorge? Its beautiful there.


----------



## tiphanie (Feb 25, 2009)

I am new TPF...and I am also in Portland...please let me know if you guys decide to meetup!


----------



## gpimages (Feb 26, 2009)

Another Oregonian checking in. I live near McMinnville.


----------

